
Ask HN: Books to Learn Clojure Properly? - rntksi
What books should I invest my time in if I want to learn Clojure (+ LISP, Java)?<p>I come from a Python &amp; Javascript background.<p>I have a 2-months time span for getting into it, alongside 3 others who want to do that too.
======
avichalp
Start with Brave Clojure [0]. Then continue your journey with Joy of Clojure
[1]. Keep on going with Elements of Clojure [2].

[0] [https://www.braveclojure.com/](https://www.braveclojure.com/)

[1] [http://www.joyofclojure.com/](http://www.joyofclojure.com/)

[2] [https://elementsofclojure.com/](https://elementsofclojure.com/)

~~~
rntksi
Thank you :-)

------
mathnmusic
I have added all the links posted here on LearnAwesome's Clojure topic:
[https://github.com/learn-awesome/learn-
awesome/blob/master/p...](https://github.com/learn-awesome/learn-
awesome/blob/master/programming-languages/clojure.md)

If you do come across other useful resources, please do send a pull request.

------
vs4vijay
For Book, I would recommend:
[https://www.braveclojure.com/](https://www.braveclojure.com/)

Additionally, you can learn from this: \- [http://clojure-
doc.org/articles/tutorials/introduction.html](http://clojure-
doc.org/articles/tutorials/introduction.html) \-
[http://app.klipse.tech/](http://app.klipse.tech/) \-
[http://www.4clojure.com/](http://www.4clojure.com/) \-
[https://kimh.github.io/clojure-by-example](https://kimh.github.io/clojure-by-
example)

~~~
rntksi
Thank you :-)

------
ngcc_hk
Live with is quite good.

------
throw03172019
+1 for Brave Clojure. Also, it’s not a book but I really enjoyed the Clojure
koans as a starting point.

www.clojurescriptkoans.com

